# Levothyroxine Right Dosage?



## Paul29sjo (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's Disease at the end of jan 2010. My doctor prescribed Levorythoxine 25mc once a day 1 hour before breakfast. After a few days I started feeling better and other symptoms like dry skin, brittle nails and dry hair were also improving. But then a couple of weeks later I started feeling down again. The dosage was increased to 50mc a day and once again after a few days everything looked and felt better. Once again I'm starting to feel down and my skin and hair is getting dry and my nails brittled. How often can one increase the dosage of Levothyroxine and most important is it normal to start feeling better after increasing the dose but then again down after a few weeks after?

Thanks :winking0014:


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing, as I am in the same boat. Mine was just increased from 50mcg to 75mcg. I noticed after about the 6th week, that it didn't seem as effective. 
Hmmmmm....maybe there is a "magical" dosage? I sure am hoping so


----------



## Paul29sjo (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi prettynikki5

well glad to see I am not alone in this "boat"  It is like you get your hopes up, everything start to feel right and then all of the sudden you start going down. One of the things I hate the most is how moody I turn when I start feeling low LOL


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh yes!!! Me too. I get very, shall we say, emotionally "unstable", LOL! Like really bad PMS. I hear you. I have my fingers crossed for you, hopefully we will find a sufficient dose that is going to KEEP us feeling great at least most of the time, it's easier to cope with a bad day here or there, than a bad couple of weeks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Paul29sjo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's Disease at the end of jan 2010. My doctor prescribed Levorythoxine 25mc once a day 1 hour before breakfast. After a few days I started feeling better and other symptoms like dry skin, brittle nails and dry hair were also improving. But then a couple of weeks later I started feeling down again. The dosage was increased to 50mc a day and once again after a few days everything looked and felt better. Once again I'm starting to feel down and my skin and hair is getting dry and my nails brittled. How often can one increase the dosage of Levothyroxine and most important is it normal to start feeling better after increasing the dose but then again down after a few weeks after?
> 
> Thanks :winking0014:


Hi there Paul and welcome!! Yes; the titration process has it's rough spots. Is doc having you come in every 8 weeks or less? It sounds like it and that is the proper format. You will titrate until you feel well. This may take some time for as you continue to feel better ,you become more active thus necessitating further titration.

Hope the above is reassuring to you.


----------



## Paul29sjo (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Andros and Prettynikki 

One of the first things I start noticing when I am about to start feeling bad is that my hair and skin starts to get really dry again and my nail get brittle. I did go to my doctor last week, but besides the normal check ups he didnt asked for another blood test, he say next blood test will be at the end of July.

Couple of month ago I also noticed what it seems to be some kind of hyperpigmentation on my cheecks and on my left feet. I asked the doctor about it but all he said was "hmmm". Most of the info about Hashi I've been reading about does not show hyperpigmentation as one of the disease's symptoms anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Paul29sjo said:


> Hi Andros and Prettynikki
> 
> One of the first things I start noticing when I am about to start feeling bad is that my hair and skin starts to get really dry again and my nail get brittle. I did go to my doctor last week, but besides the normal check ups he didnt asked for another blood test, he say next blood test will be at the end of July.
> 
> Couple of month ago I also noticed what it seems to be some kind of hyperpigmentation on my cheecks and on my left feet. I asked the doctor about it but all he said was "hmmm". Most of the info about Hashi I've been reading about does not show hyperpigmentation as one of the disease's symptoms anyone else experiencing this?


I had hyperpigmation w/ Graves' on the shins and feet but not on the cheeks. That would make me think Lupus which I do have so you might want to have it checked out. Test for Lupus is Anti-DNA, C3 and C4

You can look such things up here

http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Paul29sjo (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Andros,

thanks for the advice will have those test done


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Paul29sjo said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> thanks for the advice will have those test done


It would be a good idea. Rosacea is usually red (and unlikely to have on your foot) whereas Lupus is a brownish hyperpigmentation but......................so are some other things. So, I do think it would be a good idea to discuss this with your doctor. Do you also have vitiglio (white spots?)

Women who are on Birth Control will often get hyperpigmentation on the cheeks especially. I am assuming by the above moniker that you are male.


----------



## Paul29sjo (Mar 27, 2010)

The spots I have on my foot are brownish looking kinda like freckels, the one on my cheeks are also brown so the lower part around the jaw area looks more white .

And yeah last time I checked I had no need for Birth Control pills since indeed I am a male, but honestly with all this mood swings I feel like I have bad PMS :sad0049:

Take care


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Paul29sjo said:


> The spots I have on my foot are brownish looking kinda like freckels, the one on my cheeks are also brown so the lower part around the jaw area looks more white .
> 
> And yeah last time I checked I had no need for Birth Control pills since indeed I am a male, but honestly with all this mood swings I feel like I have bad PMS :sad0049:
> 
> Take care


Hmmmmmmmmmm. That sounds extensive!

You will find this interesting and it certainly mentions autoimmune thyroid disorders.
http://merck.com/mmpe/sec10/ch123/ch123d.html

Glad to find out you are a guy. I know there was a guy named Sue but never a girl named Paul. arty0009:


----------

